

OpenCL drivers discovered on Nexus 4 and Nexus 10 devices - snedzad
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6804/opencl-drivers-discovered-on-nexus-4-and-nexus-10-devices

======
corresation
Note that Android already has Renderscript, which is arguably a more mobile,
variable alternative to OpenCL.

~~~
nivertech
Renderscript is proprietary Google API, which uses OpenCL as a backend. It's
nowhere as powerful as OpenCL. More like a sandbox to limit developers access
to GPU Compute on mobile devices.

